# Dish VIP 722 Output question



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a VIP 722. Out of TV 1 I have the HDMI going to a pioneer Elite 1150 Plasma. I just had to get a new tv because of a lightning hit at TV 2. I used to just use the RG6 out, but My new tv is a Visio 32 in Plasma, and The HD looks so much better than the SD. Can I use the Component outs along with the HDMI from TV 1 (as long as i don't mind sharing whatever is on)? and set the Remote 1 to RF.

I have an extra set of remotes (both) from my old DVR 622 that work.

I would still like to use TV2's RG6 out for the times when I wantto watch different programs on the 2 tvs, so single mode isn't where I want to go.

Or is splitting the HDMI signal a viable choice?


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

forya said:


> I have a VIP 722. Out of TV 1 I have the HDMI going to a pioneer Elite 1150 Plasma. I just had to get a new tv because of a lightning hit at TV 2. I used to just use the RG6 out, but My new tv is a Visio 32 in Plasma, and The HD looks so much better than the SD. Can I use the Component outs along with the HDMI from TV 1 (as long as i don't mind sharing whatever is on)? and set the Remote 1 to RF.


Yes.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

HDMI cables at 50 ft are cheaper than component cables, with analog audio. would splitting the HDMI out be better than running a set of component outs? or would that degrade the quality to both tvs?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

forya said:


> HDMI cables at 50 ft are cheaper than component cables, with analog audio. would splitting the HDMI out be better than running a set of component outs? or would that degrade the quality to both tvs?


I don't think you can simply split HDMI to get two sets out outputs like you would say, analog audio. Watch this space. Someone who knows for sure will confirm. Does either TV have Optical audio IN? That's another way to run a signal (audio + HD video) to the second TV. HDMI to one set and Component + Optical to the other.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

both tvs have optical in's but I am using my optical out to go straight to a Dennon AVR 3200. I don't mind using analog audio to tv 2, the speakers are crappy, and I don't have a Home theater receiver up there anyway. It's just the cost of the wires. 117.50 for the component 50 ft, and 100.75 for the analog audio for the 50 ft. vs 68.50 for a 50 ft HDMI


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You would also have to purchase an HDMI splitter in order to use HDMI. Did you check the price of 5 wire Component? You can get the single cable that includes audio. Check the prices at monoprice.com. They are very reasonable on cables and such.

Looks like $46.23 here.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

great link, just placed my order now!!!!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

forya said:


> both tvs have optical in's but I am using my optical out to go straight to a Dennon AVR 3200. ....


Your TV's have audio Optical *In?*


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Speaking of optical in/out... (my TV had optical OUT)...

I have HDMI from 722 to Plasma TV, optical from 722 to Onkyo 805. Would it be any different to run optical from the TV to the 805? (ie: is the HDMI out (audio) of the 722 any better/different than the optical out of the 722?)

I just wish the 805 had passthrough HDMI when the receiver is off, that would probably be the ideal connection.



SaltiDawg said:


> Your TV's have audio Optical *In?*


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tcatdbs said:


> Speaking of optical in/out... (my TV had optical OUT)...
> 
> I have HDMI from 722 to Plasma TV, optical from 722 to Onkyo 805. Would it be any different to run optical from the TV to the 805? (ie: is the HDMI out (audio) of the 722 any better/different than the optical out of the 722?) ...


The Optical *OUT* from the TV will only pass two channel stereo from inputs other than the OTA Tuner(s) and likely the QAM tuner if so equipped. It will not pass multichannel stereo from HDMI inputs to the set.

PS The two folks that exchanged info about Optical *IN* on the TV were likely confused.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah i was I ment optical outs. So I will run HDMI out of the 722 to the Pioneer elite 1150, Component out to the Visio, 2 ch. analog audio to the visio, and the optical out of the 722 to my AVR. Then for TV 2 I will run the RG6 to the Visio, just in case my wife and me want to watch something different. 

I get the HD and the 50in Plasma, and she can get the SD to the Visio, because she says she can barely tell the difference:lol:


----------

